# Allgemein > Sicherheit >  Inkrementelle, tägliche Bandsicherung mit Tar - aber wie?

## Eagle

Hi,

nachdem ich das so direkt das erste Mal mache, meine Frage. Wie erzeuge ich mit Tar
ein inkrementelles, tägliches Backup auf einem DAT-Streamer?
Also die Sicherung sollte so aussehen, daß Montag bis Freitag je eine inkrementelle 
Sicherung erfolgt und das Band vom Freitag als Wochensicherung fungiert.

Was ich jetzt nicht weiß ist, ob tar nur immer in die bestehenden Tar-Files hineinschreibt
oder bei jedem Tages-Job dieses aus gekennzeichnet.Und vor allem wie sehe ich dann mir die
gesicherten Files an bzw. wie sichere ich sie zurück?

Vielleicht kennt auch jemand ein gutes Skript dafür. In irgendeiner iX-Magazinausgabe 
soll ein solches einmal enthalten gewesen sein.
Es wäre Ihr könnte mir mal die definitiven Tar-Befehle nennen, die für so ein Skript 
benötige.

Besten Dank im Voraus!

Mfg

Andreas

----------


## Harry

Hallo Andreas,

immer wieder gerne genommen: Das tar-Tutorial auf gnu.org.
http://www.gnu.org/manual/tar/html_chapter/tar_toc.html

Und hier sogar ein Skript für das inkrementelle Backup mit tar:
http://www.gnu.org/manual/tar/html_c...r_5.html#SEC78

_Harry_

----------


## Eagle

Hi Harry,

besten Dank! Ich denke, das bringt mich zunächst einmal gut weiter.

MfG

Andreas

----------

